

Ask HN: Indian IT companies have raised notice periods to 3 months. Legal? - Rain_maker

I am frustrated as I am passing on job opportunities due to this insanely long Notice Period.
======
hoodoof
This is a strategy 100% certainly designed to make it hard for you to get
another job. Just leave. What do you have to lose - your job? It may impact
your referees but explain that to the next employer, they should understand
that you are the victim of a predatory employer.

~~~
Rain_maker
Its not just my employer. All the biggies in India have changed their policy
at nearly the same time.

------
codyguy
Did you sign and agree to the increase? What was it before? What were the
terms of your original service agreement?

~~~
Rain_maker
The Increase in Notice period was coupled with an compensation review given a
few months back. They Informed us that they were changing the policy, No
signatures at that time.. But I guess the documents signed during joining the
company would contain clauses to justify the interim policy changes.

